# Embroidery Fonts?!?



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm wondering if there is a site to download .pes fonts for free or at a reasonable rate? I'm still rather new and trying to make note of reputable resources without going too much in the hole. Got any suggestions???


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

The Brother PE Design accepts any True Type Font and converts it to embroidery.

Any font that is on your computer should show up in your font list in layout and editing.

There are numerous sites that offer free true type fonts for you to download.


----------



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! I'm using the Palette Version 8 software. Do you know if it will recognize my computer TrueType fonts?


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

You said .pes files and I jumped to conclusion you were using the Brother PE Design.

Sorry, I do not know about your particular software, but if you have a manual, or a quick call to the manufacturer should answer your question.

You just need to know "Does my software accept/convert true type fonts?"


----------



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually I'm using a BabyLock BMP8. It accepts .pes and .dst but I've been told that .pes has a better quality. I'll get right on it. 

:tipthank:


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes pallets is the exact same program as PE Designs just like a BMP is the same as a PR 600 with that said. Pallet does use the true types off of your computer. You can add to them and when you re open the program they will show up. But if you use a font that has the symbol O by it they will not show up in the program. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

turkeycreek said:


> The Brother PE Design accepts any True Type Font and converts it to embroidery.
> 
> Any font that is on your computer should show up in your font list in layout and editing.
> 
> There are numerous sites that offer free true type fonts for you to download.


Just because your software program will convert true type fonts to embroidery stitches doesn't mean all those fonts will look good in embroidery. Some do, many of them don't. And, of course, what you are stitching on will make a difference also. Some skinny font that looks good stitched out on twill may not look good at all on a knit shirt.


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> Just because your software program will convert true type fonts to embroidery stitches doesn't mean all those fonts will look good in embroidery. Some do, many of them don't. And, of course, what you are stitching on will make a difference also. Some skinny font that looks good stitched out on twill may not look good at all on a knit shirt.


You are correct, it is always the best idea after converting a font to embroidery to zoom in and check the way the stitches are laid out after the conversion. And yes, sometimes the result is not acceptable. but some work quite well.

Most can be corrected with a little editing, and stitch a sample on the same type of cloth your final design will be placed on. 

Add some pull comp to designs that are going to be sewn onto knit fabrics--you do not want your letters to "sink" into the weave of the fabric.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

A previous poster was correct Pallette and PE Design are the same exact program. It does an EXCELLENT job with truetype fonts. It smokes my pulse and compucon software (both professional softwares) when it comes to truetype fonts. On version 7 and above you can add underlay which was in improvement on previous versions. 

All you have to do is open the Layout and Editing portion of the program. Click the icon that looks like the letter A, then click on the first flyout box (this will allow you to use built-in fonts and truetype fonts, the second box allows you to use built-in small lettering and the third box allows you to do diamond monograms). Then click on the white area. Type your word or name. Then click on Sew, Sew Attribute Settings. From there you can add underlay and also change the denisity. If you want to change the size, you can select the word and then change the size in the dropdown at the top (up to 3.9 inches) or you can select the word, and then hold the control key and then drag a corner node. Holding the ctrl. key keeps the density the same no matter the size you change it to. If you want to do a three letter monogram, do each letter separately and then position as needed in Layout and Design. 

Now on true type fonts, the size in the dropdown is not the actual size of the font. It measures extreme-to-extreme on the nodes, which are much larger than the actual size. 

If you have more questions, just ask. I don't have the software in front of me, I am doing it off memory.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, I forgot. I ALWAYS add .01 in pull compensation to all truetype fonts. It makes sure all branches are closed and touch and the underlay is trapped well.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

RJ,
Most of us use the dst format as they always contain* all *of the proper codes for a design. Sometimes a pes file loses them. Pes is more of a home format, while dst is the standard format that most shops use. Going from pes to dst takes some getting used to for some people, but I think you would be a lot happier if you did. Since you have the bmp, you should join the pr600/bmp yahoo group( they are exactly the same machine right down to part numbers as they are made in the same brother factory). 
PR600-EmbPro_Machines : PR600 & Embroidery Professional Machine Lovers
You will find shop manuals, maintenance manuals, and lots of help in that group. Any problem you may have, someone else will have already had and solved.


----------



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your input. I got more information than I expected. If you think of something else to help me out, please continue to add. I greatly greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

I will consider the .dst. My machine accepts .dst and .pes. Appreciate that heads up.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Oh, I forgot. I ALWAYS add .01 in pull compensation to all truetype fonts. It makes sure all branches are closed and touch and the underlay is trapped well.


LDT - it seems like you are quite familiar with PE Design Software. I am new to embroidery and have PE 6 with a PR 600.
I'm having a big problem- when I stitch out a design using the built in fonts the stitches on the letters do not lock and they unravel. 
Getting help from Brother is like talking to a steel wall. And the manuals... well... they could have saved those trees
If you could, please help. ANY help from anyone would be most appreciated.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Are you talking lettering in the software or the lettering built into the machine? If I'm not mistaken, both places have a place where you can turn on or off the tie on -tie off stitching and also the number of them.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

In the software. I have tie off turned on in the machine and the lettering still unravels.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

dancebling said:


> LDT - it seems like you are quite familiar with PE Design Software. I am new to embroidery and have PE 6 with a PR 600.
> I'm having a big problem- when I stitch out a design using the built in fonts the stitches on the letters do not lock and they unravel.
> Getting help from Brother is like talking to a steel wall. And the manuals... well... they could have saved those trees
> If you could, please help. ANY help from anyone would be most appreciated.



Upgrade to version 7. At that point you can add underlay to truetype fonts and that will fix your problem. Don't worry about upgrading to 8, there isn't enough things to warrent it and also, it has some things I don't like. I hate when software takes a step backwards.


----------



## Squeak (May 1, 2009)

Hi, 
Just seen this post and I have PE Design and Bernina Artista along with a PR600. I am now using outside digitisers as they are so cheap its not worth the hassle doing myself. After talking to a few people I am now sewing out in .dst. I would have previously imported into software then adjusted colours saved as a .pes and sew out. Problem now is that you cannot export from either software as a .dst. Can anyone tell me of software that I can make colour changes in and then save as a .dst

Thanks

Tracey


----------

